# Crayfish



## frankenstein (Aug 26, 2010)

just a quick question. i searched it and i couldn't find anything. can i place a crayfish in with my 4" red bellies? or will they eat the crayfish? thanks Rob


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

They'll probably eat it eventually, but I've seen some people pull it off for awhile if they provide a spot for it to hide, then they just come out at night and clean up uneaten food.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

They are good cleaners until you have to clean out what's left of them.


----------



## Sylvie (Aug 10, 2010)

frankenstein said:


> just a quick question. i searched it and i couldn't find anything. can i place a crayfish in with my 4" red bellies? or will they eat the crayfish? thanks Rob


I have an Australian blue crayfish with 2 4" reds sharing a tank at the moment. He's almost 3" and holds his own... mostly hides out in a piece of Malaysian wood shaped like a cave and eats their leftovers. They've been sharing the tank all summer now and no misfortunes yet. Wouldn't put it pass them to eventually team up and take him out at night when he does his laps around the tank.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

no guarantee that it will survive. it will probably be eaten at some point. up to you if you want to risk it


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

I say it's fine to use them if you get them for free. I have two in my 150 with 16 p's in that are around 4-5 in also as long as you have god spots for them to hide. Mine mainly come out an hr after the light is off cause the p's settle down abit more. I use them for yrs in my tanks cause I have loads of rice fields bye me so they are free. And we eat them in my family lol lol


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Even my 5" cray got eaten by my 5" Mac.


----------



## frankenstein (Aug 26, 2010)

thanks for the response. i guess i will leave it a lone for now. i guess the only thing you can keep with them are snails?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

frankenstein said:


> thanks for the response. i guess i will leave it a lone for now. i guess the only thing you can keep with them are snails?


That's about it.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

Snails. Lol my p's eat all my snails I will try Them again when the crayfish get eaten lol lol


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

my rhoms favorite meal was a big meaty crayfish


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

why would you even want a crayfish in your tank....?


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> why would you even want a crayfish in your tank....?


excellent clean up crew


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

yes they will clean the tank good until you wake up the next morning and hes in pieces all over the tank.i got lucky the last 3 only thing left was the shell of the crayfish and no mess.good luck with it just expect it to get eaten sooner or later.


----------



## frankenstein (Aug 26, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> why would you even want a crayfish in your tank....?


my wife thinks the piranhas are ugly and i love them... she saw this blue crayfish at the pet store and wanted to know..


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I tossed a few in my tank once, none of them made it to the bottom. As a food source they're not bad (if a little expensive) but don't ever expect to cohab them.


----------



## frankenstein (Aug 26, 2010)

so what else can I put in the tank? pleco?


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

snails...and your hands...id be carefull with ur hands depending what kinda P's u got


----------



## Spanks (Sep 14, 2010)

I have one in with my 5 red bellies and he's been there for awhile... hides most of the time but is great at cleaning up the mess left by reds


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i put 3 plecos in my 125 when i put the 10rbs in its been approx 8 months now lost one pleco early on like the first 3 weeks and still have the other 2 one is now bigger than the ps and they dont care about the rbs.but i know theres gonna come a day that they will get eaten.


----------



## gavinol (Aug 18, 2010)

i think they it crayfish..why you not put it in different tank??


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

If your tank is planted and the crayfish lives a while it will destroy your plants. They tend to clip them. If you want a clean up crew get soem cherry shrimp. If you have a well planted tank they do a great job cleaning up and have a better chance to live longer with their small size. Its always just a matter of time though. I tried a crayfish in my pygo tank a few years ago and that lasted about 30 seconds.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

in my rb tank ghost shrimp get eaten before they hit the bottom and if they do get to the bottom its not long before there eaten.i think its differant for every tank.basicly assume anything you put in a pygo tank will eventualy get eaten.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

frankenstein said:


> so what else can I put in the tank? pleco?


Anything you don't mind becoming food for the P's.








Seriously, anything you try to cohab with Piranha's WILL end up eaten. Plecos might last a little longer if given a good hiding spot. I had a Pleco in my tank for over a year then one day I came home and found him with his tail chewed off (moved him to another tank and he survived).


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

a 90 gallon tank set up i bought had snails in the substrate already. they're in my manny tank and the glass is always spotless. im thinking about exporting them to my other tanks


----------



## Sylvie (Aug 10, 2010)

I take it back, my blue crayfish went MIA yesterday. Nothing left of him, i mean NOTHING... no claws, no shell, no evidence he was ever there!! He was at least 4" with 5 1" reds... poor blue


----------



## tomheli (Sep 28, 2008)

Sylvie said:


> I take it back, my blue crayfish went MIA yesterday. Nothing left of him, i mean NOTHING... no claws, no shell, no evidence he was ever there!! He was at least 4" with 5 1" reds... poor blue


didnt see that coming


----------



## bigblackasianguy (Sep 29, 2010)

hrmm.....i think i'll go buy one too

so it can clean up the left overs too


----------



## tvbbnumber41 (Oct 3, 2009)

I put 9 crayfish with my one rhom in less than 2 weeks i was down to 2. However, i added some heavy decorations, driftwood, fake plants, rocks, and they seem to be holding there own.


----------

